# Looking for RV



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Does anyone know of one for sale. 

We would like about 34ft with slide not really too bothered about any other details. We have looked at all the dealers and ebay etc., just wondered if a member knew of one privately.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ask Linda (LC1962) she has some new stock arriving in the next couple of weeks.

Dazzer


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Dazzer will send her a PM now!

Suzanne


----------



## 103633 (Mar 28, 2007)

How about a 32ft Winnebago Brave with 2 slides?. 

Lovely coach, may just suit you.

I've just submitted my advert to Motorhomefacts (30/03/07), so may take a little while for ad to appear, but have a look in the American RV section.

Tonyw


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry should have said our max budget is £35k. Don't want to waste anyone's time.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Webagent
you have a pm


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

TonyW, 

We looked at your advert and it is fabulous and certainly something we would hope to aspire to. However, as you can see from earlier post we have limited funds ie. (£35k) Thanks anyway and hope you sell quickly!

Suzanne


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Good luck with your search Bryan & Suzy :wink: :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Just watch you don't go bog eyed looking at that computer screen all day and night!

Good luck with the search! Is yours sold now?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry for the Off Topic post Suzy but have you seen the Urgent Peterborough Show thread?
Clianthus needs you to contact her.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Linda you have pm


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

WebAgents said:


> Linda you have pm


Hi Suzy

Nothing in my inbox :? 
Did you fill in the subject box? If you dont the PM gets lost in a cyber black hole.....just a thought


----------

